# Residential Visa Rejection on Medical Ground



## pachhwa (Dec 29, 2014)

Dear All,
We are British and have stayed in UAE for 6 years between 2007 and 2013. We went back to UK on Sept 2013. Now, we have come back for the new assignment and I have applied for the residential visa for my daughters and spouse. They rejected my wife's residential visa on medical ground that they found a closed TB patch. I have gone through normal cancellation and sent back my family back to UK. What should I do now to bring them back ? 

In addition, we have bought property in Dubai and she is owning 50% on that. 

Please help with your suggestions and to overcome with this brainless law. 

Regards


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

How is wanting to protect its citizens from a killer disease brainless? The UK, Australia, the USA and most of europe do exactly the same.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

When did she contract TB and where did she contract it ?

If you had been in the UAE for six years, you must have realised this country policy towards TB sufferers ?


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't think it's a brainless law. I don't want to catch TB from someone. 

Is it possible to get your doctor in the UK to confirm it is in fact TB? There is a "tine test" for TB that is like a bubble they put under the skin on your arm. 

Other things might cause such a patch on the chest X-Ray. I'm not a doctor but it seems like she would want to get it checked out. if she does have TB, she should be treated for it, and have an X-ray in the UK to confirm it is clear.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ExpatFR said:


> Go back to the same hospital where you got unfit certificate .


How ? She cannot get into the UAE ?

It doesn't matter what the test says as its up to the UAE authorities which test they will accept, unless you know this test has been successfully used by the UAE testing regime ?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would have a read of this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/116588-tuberculosis-scars-ban.html

It's an old thread but has some useful information, the key I think as your wife hasn't had TB to your knowledge is to get an independent specialist (as you're in the UK going to one with a Harley Street address wouldn't hurt) to test your wife then contact the UAE embassy in the UK.

I know of someone who was banned but had this over turned through proving they never had TB and another person who was banned who went to work in Qatar but has legally driven into the UAE over a dozen times and has never been stopped.

Good luck.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Val_TX said:


> I heard on Dubai Eye radio that there has been a surge in cases of TB in the UK, now they have more than the USA, and I guess the USA has more people. Of course, TB doesn't occur on,y in third world countries. Makes me nervous as I have to go to the UK for training.


Did I really just read that? I would be more nervous to catch TB here than in the UK.
Yes, everybody is screened for TB at the medical for the residency visa but what about all the visitors/tourists? Perhaps the "official stats of visitors" might reveal some information. The coughing without covering the mouth and the public spitting that is so common here should be of some concern perhaps?
Seriously, you'll be fine in the UK...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Val_TX said:


> I heard on Dubai Eye radio that there has been a surge in cases of TB in the UK, now they have more than the USA, and I guess the USA has more people. Of course, TB doesn't occur on,y in third world countries. Makes me nervous as I have to go to the UK for training.


Please get a grip.

Sixty million people and there are a handful of cases, predominately in one sub-section of the community mostly associated with one or two regions of the world where it's rife, rather than in the population at large. 

You are probably at greater risk of being eaten by alligators in Texas, than contracting TB from someone in the UK.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> You are probably at greater risk of being eaten by alligators in Texas, than contracting TB from someone in the UK.


Unless you are a cow (or a badger) - plenty of bovine TB in the UK!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

Even if you don't have TB you can have problems with the visa if they see a black zone on the x-ray, they don't care if it's TB or not.


----------



## yas1234 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi, I need help in this same matter as well. I am going to the same situation, I never had tb in my life. I went for medical in Muhaisnah medical fitness centre, they called me back on the next day because they found scaring on my lungs. I have done 3 sputum test, skin test and some blood test all of them are negative but still they gave me unfit certificate stating that i had old tb. Anyhow i found out about Quantiferon gold test and had it done from NRL National reference lab the result of this test is also negative. 

Now the problem I am facing right now is that I took this test result to Muhaisnah medical fitness centre and the head over there didn't see it properly and was so rude, according to him this isn't a complete test which can diagnose old tb ( well as far as I know it concludes all type of tb). He told me to get a clean X-ray well for that i had it done privately from aster but I do have scaring on my lungs which could be because of many other reasons, after speaking with the general doctor over there and radiologist. I told them about this Quantiferon gold test they said this scaring could be because of other infections or maybe a reason of smoking (I have been smoking from last 13 years and I'm 26).

I also went to ministry of health to appeal but they told me we have nothing like appeal service over here you should go back to medical centre and talk to the head over there.
I don't know what to do i need help from anyone here who might have faced the same thing and was able to prove his case. Plus i don’t have much time left entry permit will expire on 3rd of oct.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Scars on X-rays are not necessarily a result of TB. There are different sorts of lung insults that results in scars seen on X-rays. 

The dilemma is how to convince the authorities to perform tests to confirm you are not currently diseased. It seems they don't want to go into this hassle and they just prefer rejecting the applicant.

Confirmatory tests are sputum examination and blood PCR tests, not dermal examination which could return positive in case of old TB or recent vaccination.

And btw lung scars are white on X-rays not black.


----------



## yas1234 (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes I understand it but the rocket science is convincing them that all my tests are negative which I mentioned earlier but I don't have tb this lung scarring is due to some other reason.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Rocket science doesn't come into it. 

They have tens of thousands of people with 100% clean results - there is simply no need for them to be convinced it otherwise. There are dozens of clean result people to take your place. 

Plenty of fish in the sea and no need to bother with a specific (troublesome) fish.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Rocket science doesn't come into it.
> 
> They have tens of thousands of people with 100% clean results - there is simply no need for them to be convinced it otherwise. There are dozens of clean result people to take your place.
> 
> Plenty of fish in the sea and no need to bother with a specific (troublesome) fish.


This is particularly what they are doing.


----------



## msquraishi (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a colleague who has a scar on her lung, they asked her to come in for multiple tests. She managed to convince the medical officers that the scars were from a childhood contraction of TB and that it was dormant. They issued the visa and she was approved to work.


----------



## yas1234 (Sep 15, 2015)

Well for me it doesn't went like this, all my tests are negative but these medical officers don't want to hear anything. They want me to clean my lungs from these scars and I've no idea what to do


----------



## msquraishi (Sep 16, 2015)

Would this be your first residence visa or is this a renewal? I know for renewals its a bit easier than with first time. 

My wife who is a Respiratory Therapist says that she gets a lot of patients with active TB and they are not asked to leave the country. They are confined to their hospital until they recover and then they can leave as normal


----------



## yas1234 (Sep 15, 2015)

It's mine first, I know they do it with ppl who are found positive in tb aids hepatitis.


----------

